# Massey 135 fuel problems



## Drewbilly (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok so my 135 diesel has started dieing out on me, like it's losing prime. Everytime I can bleed it back out and it will run at idle but when I start moving it and putting it under a load it will die and I have to bleed it again to get it started again. It has a new fuel filter and the boys 
Bowl stays full and don't ever lose fuel. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Check to be sure fuel return from inj pump to tank is not plugged and that excess fuel is returning to tank. If fuel pressure inside IP gets too high IP can't pump fuel.


----------



## Drewbilly (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok thanks I will check that today


----------



## REN_HAY (Sep 17, 2009)

might also be worth checking that pump membrane is not cracked.. If it is, fuel can bleed of to crankcase with the "funny" side effect that your oil consumption will become negative.. (the fuel will dilute you engine oil and your level will start raising on the dipstick)

R


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Does your fuel tank have a vented cap? Check to be sure it is clean on open. I had a similar situation. To check loosen it and run for a while.


----------

